# I'm disgusted in the human race



## Telford One (Jul 16, 2012)

These two dogs have just been bought into my local dog rescue centre two hours ago. I'm disgusted that the owners let these two get into such a state that it's making me cry. They are in safe hands now but why the hell didn't the owner at least go to the PDSA (Whose head office is here in Telford) if they couldn't keep up with looking after the two dogs!!

They were rescued by two girls who pushed them all the way to their local police station in a shopping trolly so that they could get help and the owners prosecuted...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hilbrae-Pets-Hotel-and-Stray-Kennels/155179844520114#!/photo.php?fbid=418008814903881&set=a.214988365205928.51244.155179844520114&type=1&theater


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I don't know what to say! Even if they didn't have money to send them to the parlour they could have attempted to bathe and trim the dogs by themselves even if they didn't do such a professional job at the very least the dogs would have felt a bit more comfortable.

Well done to the girls I say.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Well done to the girls for helping them. Is there something wrong with the first ones eyes that is looking directly at the camera? One shines white whilst the other shines red?


----------



## Telford One (Jul 16, 2012)

bluegirl said:


> Well done to the girls for helping them. Is there something wrong with the first ones eyes that is looking directly at the camera? One shines white whilst the other shines red?


I think the red eye is a cattaracks (sorry for mis-spelling)


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Bless, least they will be made safe and comfy now.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree, the human race can be so cruel beyond belief!..... but, thank goodness it can be balanced up by ones like your self!.... I want to THANK YOU for doing what you do  you make a difference to the lives of those beautiful poor dogs...

With Gratitude :001_smile:


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Absolutely NO excuse for this

Well done to the 2 girls who pushed them to the Police Station in a shopping trolley
and thank you to everyone who is trying to help them 
Maureen


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

things like this make me so mad!
atleast there in a better place with better people now 
And welldone to them 2 girls!


----------



## Telford One (Jul 16, 2012)

Just an update on these two who have now been re-homed together. A local dog grooming parlour and doggie hydrothearpy pool pampered the dogs for the day free of charge.

Here are the updated photo's.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65205928.51244.155179844520114&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65205928.51244.155179844520114&type=1&theater

Until they started to cut back the fur they couldn't tell the sex but one was a boy and one a girl.

So happy they found a new home


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

oh my they are so cute now that they have been all made over


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow what a change, so glad they have been found loving homes..


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Wonderful!!!.... so happy they have a home....
But, did they both go to new home together?....I hope so after reading what the groomer said about the little boy going to the girl for comfort and she didnt like it when he wasnt there .... they will be so stressed if not together , I know dogs do eventually adjust, but even so I hate the thought they still would maybe suffering being apart, I noticed someone was asking to take them both together so hoping she has them


----------

